# Shopping Cart with Affilaites Function



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

Hello,


Does anyone know of a shopping cart that also has a Affiliates function where people can become members, promote my site and get paid to do so. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi

Take a look at PHP Shopping Cart Software | eCommerce Website Solution | Storefront Design | Hosted Shopping Cart | Online Store Builder You can plugin idevaffliate using the admin area in seconds.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Cs-cart has an affiliate option. I don't use it, but I know the function is there.


----------



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

Thank you all for the links and referrals. Do you guys know of any "FREE" carts?


----------



## tmonkey (May 6, 2009)

Zen cart is free and has addons (extensions) for various affiliate programs. I'll be looking into it in the next month or so as I finish my store.


----------



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

tmonkey said:


> Zen cart is free and has addons (extensions) for various affiliate programs. I'll be looking into it in the next month or so as I finish my store.


Thanks. What you mean by "various" Affiliate Programs? 

Do you have a link to the affiliate add-on for info?


----------



## tmonkey (May 6, 2009)

Here's one recent thread I found on affiliate addons. Affiliate Program Questions - Again! - Zen Cart Support

(One thing I really dislike about zen cart is how awkward it is to navidate through the addons, their demos and their support threads. Once you find everything there is a lot of support, but it's not all in a central location.)


----------



## beachgeek (May 2, 2009)

I use CRE Loaded which is another Oscommerce shoot off like Zencart. I also develop sites for others and have done a lot of testing and dev work with CRE Loaded. 

Zen and CRE and OSC have affiliate functions but using these open source carts require some level of web design and code experience.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

StatusTees said:


> Thank you all for the links and referrals. Do you guys know of any "FREE" carts?


Magento has one, but it's not to east to find...i dont have the link off hand, but its there.


----------



## beachgeek (May 2, 2009)

the funk said:


> Magento has one, but it's not to east to find...i dont have the link off hand, but its there.


Yeah magento is free as well but I am not at all fond of the Magento backend. 
It is rather complicated structurally and take a big learning curve to get a handle on it. 
CRE Loaded and Zen are probably the easiest to install and use for a newbie. OSC can be too but being variants of OSC the first two have several features and addons that have been already added for you and OSC is more of a base cart to build on..

Check them all and compare:

Welcome to CRE Loaded - CRE Loaded
osCommerce, Open Source Online Shop E-Commerce Solutions
ecommerce shopping cart software by Zen Cart ecommerce solution
Magento - Home - eCommerce Software for Growth

For examples here is one of my sites built on CRE Loaded 6.2

Scuba Gear & Accessories - The ScubaGeek Scuba Store

And one two I am in process of building on CRE Loaded 6.4

Dive Tees - Dive Tees
ScubaChix -

I hope that helps you a bit...


----------



## whimsical (Sep 6, 2009)

You can use mals-e.com free shopping cart code, and implement a free affiliate program into your site. Its the free-est possible way to go.


----------

